# Px4 inox



## Claude (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi all I just placed an Inox PX4 on order in 9mm to keep my compact company. I want to know how the Stainless Steel holds up compared to the blackened slide. I have owned my compact for a month now and the finish is coming off already. I think for what you pay for these weapons the finish should be better than it is. I like the pistol so I have to find a place to have my slide done. But it is a tool so I guess I shouldn't complain to much when It is in my holster all day. Thanks for any info on the Inox finish.


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

Well, it's stainless steel. If you have a stainless steel kitchen sink, look at your sink. After a while, it will look like that.

It won't show scratches or wear as much as the black slide, judging from a heavily used PX4 I've seen.


----------

